# Hello



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

My wife introduced me to the forum. I have been viewing for a little while. Lots of wonderful ideas. I decided it is time to join.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

It's about time my "good for nothin" husband joined the forum. I think he was on more than me. Welcome Ralph.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL looks like the abuse has already begun. 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, doom! Always nice to see another couple enjoying the Forum.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Ralph, Welcome. I knew it was only a matter of time before she got you hooked on the forum.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

howdy welcome aboard


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Good to have another couple on here.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings from California, and welcome to a great forum!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Doombuddy!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Good to see you joined Doombuddy! Welcome


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

welcome to the forum. glad to see you stopped lurking.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for joining - looking forward to see some pics!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

hola!


----------

